# Koreans cloning working dogs



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/tech/2010/05/129_66504.html

Good or Bad?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the Koreans did this a yr or so back with a litter of labs.
How they work compaired to the "original" will be interesting to see but I'd like to see the "original's" trainer working at least a couple of these pups.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I think it's good. Cloning dogs is much better than stir frying dogs, right?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I really have to wonder why the development and progress of those labs cloned from an exemplary worker hasn't been publicly updated, or has it?


----------

